# PC von Gronkh geleaked



## Kusarr (9. Januar 2015)

Servus Leute,

letzt bei dem Livestream von Gronkh auf Twitch hat ihn jmd nach seiner Hardware gefragt. Eine frage die ich schon lange habe, rein aus Interesse. 
Gronkh sagt ja immer selbst, er hat nen "NASA-Rechner" 
Da hat er auf den Hardware-Button verwiesen und oha ... er hat echt nen NASA-Rechner:

2 x Western Digital Caviar Green   3TB, SATA 3Gb/s (WD30EZRSDTL)
2 x Intel Xeon E5-2687W, 8x 3.10GHz, Sockel 2011, boxed (BX80621E52687W)
1 x Kingston ValueRAM LRDIMM Kit 128GB, DDR3L-1333, CL9, ECC (KVR13LL9Q4K4/128)
1 x Creative Sound Blaster ZxR, PCIe x1 (70SB151000001)
3 x ASUS GTXTITANBLACK-6GD5, GeForce GTX Titan Black, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV05W0-U0NM00/90YV05W0-U0NA00)
1 x ASUS Z9PE-D8 WS (90-MSVDY0-G0EAY00T)
1 x Bigfoot Networks Killer Xeno Pro Gaming Network Card, 1x 1000Base-T, PCIe x1
1 x Roccat Ryos MK Glow Gaming Keyboard, MX-Black, USB, DE (ROC-12-750-BK)
1 x Roccat Kone XTD, USB (ROC-11-810)
1 x Corsair Professional Series Platinum AX1200i 1200W ATX 2.31 (CP-9020008-EU)
__________________________
9557,33€ ... also gut 10k€

Gesamansicht

Also das is schon echt krass muss ich sagen 
Klar, man muss natürlich beachten, was er mit seinem Rechner macht. Trotzdem, so ne Zusammenstellung sieht man ... so gut wie nie? 
Hammer Teil, der hat wohl ne weile Ruhe mit Aufrüsten.
Hat er auch selbst gesagt, er will ne Zeit lang ruhe haben.

Was sagt ihr zu der Kiste? ^^ 

QUELLE: http://pastebin.com/60uh7MEa

PS: TV's und paar andere Dinge sind noch nicht mal enthalten


----------



## Voodoo2 (9. Januar 2015)

ich lach mich kaputt 

und mit der tastatur und maus trifft er nicht
hab schon viele videos gesehn aber zielen ist nicht seine stärke


----------



## Amon (9. Januar 2015)

Nobel geht die Welt zugrunde...


----------



## GameKing88 (9. Januar 2015)

Was soll man dazu sagen?! Als er damals angefangen hat, besaß er garantiert nicht so einen teuren PC. Nun hat er Geld, da soll er sich was gönnen. Mein Gott, würde ich nicht anders machen.


----------



## Useful (9. Januar 2015)

GameKing88 schrieb:


> Was soll man dazu sagen?! Als er damals angefangen hat, besaß er garantiert nicht so einen teuren PC. Nun hat er Geld, da soll er sich was gönnen. Mein Gott, würde ich nicht anders machen.



Damals hatte er glaube einen 920er i7 mit ner GTX 280, später eine 580.
Die alte Konfig steht glaube noch auf seiner Homepage.


Schon nicht schlecht, wobei ich mir nie eine Titan Black kaufen würde, und ebenso wenig so ein Corsair Single Rail Schweißbrenner wenn man bedenkt dass er den Rechner mal alleine lässt.


----------



## Ramons01 (9. Januar 2015)

Mit 3 Titans zocken? Dem ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen...

Ich glaube dem geht ist nicht darum, Ruhe vor dem Aufrüsten zu haben...sondern einfach nur kaufen was teuer ist und andere gerne haben wollen.


----------



## JFKsMurderer (9. Januar 2015)

Einen Teil wird er bestimmt auch von Sponsoren bekommen......würde den Rechner gerne mal sehen und wissen ob alles unter Wasser oder mit Luft läuft


----------



## Kusarr (9. Januar 2015)

achja, er hat 3 normale Titans, die gibts aber in geizhals nimme also hab ich 2 solche genommen. nimmt sich vom preis ja ned viel ^^

@GameKing88: Klar, hab ja ned gesagt dass ichs ******* von ihm finde. Würd ich auch machen. Nur is die Config doch schon .... naja .. NASA eben 

@JFKsMurderer: Höchstens das Roccats zeugs is gesponsert, die andere hadrware is mit sicherheit nicht gesponsert, ergäbe keinen Sinn ^^


----------



## markus1612 (9. Januar 2015)

Omg, der Typ hat echte ne 2687Wv2? Da hätte ich mir zwei 3930K gekauft und ein DualSocketSystem gemacht....Und ums verrecken würde ich mir niemals 3 GPUs kaufen, v.a. keine Mülltans. Und wer mit ner Roccat Kone XTD nix trifft ist schlecht: Ich hab Jahre lang mit ner scheiß Funkmaus gezockt, dann die Kone XTD geholt und alles weggefickt.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (9. Januar 2015)

JFKsMurderer schrieb:


> Einen Teil wird er bestimmt auch von Sponsoren bekommen......würde den Rechner gerne mal sehen und wissen ob alles unter Wasser oder mit Luft läuft




Er sagte mal in nem Video  das er mit Wasser kühlt


----------



## azzih (9. Januar 2015)

Stromrechnung möchte ich nicht sehen. Naja sein Ding, aber von der Kohle hätt man nen ordentlichen 14 Tage Skiurlaub zu zweit machen können und hätte noch genug Geld übrig fürn vernünftigen Rechner.


----------



## Baker79 (10. Januar 2015)

Und wo kommt das Betriebssystem rauf?  Ich seh da nirgends eine SSD.


----------



## Stueppi (10. Januar 2015)

Ohje, so viel Negatives von wegen "da hätt ich aber lieber..." haste aber nicht und brauchst du wahrscheinlich auch nicht. Was mich viel mehr intressiert ob er den Rechner hauptsächlich zum Spielen/Aufnehmen benutzt oder als Workstation.
Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich täglich bis zu 5 Videos raushauen würde, wär ich auch froh über so viel Rechenpower.


markus1612 schrieb:


> Omg, der Typ hat echte ne 2687Wv2? Da hätte ich mir zwei 3930K gekauft und ein DualSocketSystem gemacht..


Dann würden ihm aber 8 Threads fehlen die die Areitszeiten verkürzen. Außerdem ist es ein dual socket System.
Ohje, das ding ist zum Geld verdienen da und nicht um anzugeben....


----------



## pseudonymx (10. Januar 2015)

also sorry aber NASA is dat nicht mindestens 1 mal im monat baue ich aber für irgentwelche vollverrückten fettere systeme die dann inklu wakü und modding  auf ihre guten 20k euronen kommen, und für das was der rechner machen muss bei einem gronkh is das denke ich mal gerade ausreichend, da laufen nämlich 5 videokonvertierungen gleichzeitig und nebenher noch ne aufnahme


----------



## TheMiz (10. Januar 2015)

Kusarr schrieb:


> letzt bei dem Livestream von Gronkh auf Twitch hat ihn jmd nach seiner Hardware gefragt. Eine frage die ich schon lange habe, rein aus Interesse.
> Gronkh sagt ja immer selbst, er hat nen "NASA-Rechner"
> Da hat er auf den Hardware-Button verwiesen und oha ... er hat echt nen NASA-Rechner


Die Ironie an der Sache ist ja folgende: Zu mehr als 90% seiner Zeit in der er Lets Play's macht, braucht er nicht mal die Hälfte der Power. 
Guckt euch mal seine Playlist an. Minecraft, Goat Simulator, sehr viele Indie-Titel generell.

Völlig unnötiger, und irrsinniger Stromverbrauch der da entsteht, egal ob Idle, Indie-Game oder was anderes.
Diese Hardware hat ihm sicher ein "Kumpel" eingeredet, weil sie halt die teuerste und vermeintlich schnellste am Markt ist, Sinn hat das absolut gar keinen.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (10. Januar 2015)

Dann render mal so wie er das tut


----------



## Kusarr (10. Januar 2015)

wie hier teilweise nur Müll geredet wird ... 

1) Gronkh ist immer darauf aus, die beste Qualität abzuliefern .. auch in Sachen Grafik. Siehe The Vanishing of Ethen Carter ... klar, 2 titans hättens auch getan aber hey 
2) Hätte wenn un aber ... 2 wochen Skiurlaub .. omg. Sry aber er übt seinen Beruf mit seinem PC aus! Was sin das für Argumentationen hier? Oh mein Gott ... Zudem hat er die 10k in 2-3 Monaten wieder drin.
3) zu SSD: Ihm is mal die SSD abgeraucht und seitdem will er keine SSD mehr da damals alles am arsch war. HDDs sind seiner Meinung zuverlässiger .. zumindest hat er es so gesagt.


----------



## Heumond (10. Januar 2015)

Ich habe mal Spekulationen über sein Jahreseinkommen von über 1,5mio  Euro gehört. Selbst wenn es bedeutend weniger sein sollte kann er sich doch gemütlich das neuste Zeug hinstellen und immernoch z.B. Urlaub bis zum abwinken finanzieren.

Auch wenn ich für seine Videos nichts übrig habe ist es doch beeindruckend was er sich so aufgebaut hat. Da irgendetwas negatives zu finden ist eher unnötig, ist doch schön wenn er sein Geld wieder in umlauf bringt.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (10. Januar 2015)

Pics or it didn't happen  Soll mal herzeigen, seine Kiste. Knapp 10K kann er doch locker aus dem Ärmel schütteln, "YouTube-Money" dürfte er schon reichlich kassiert haben...


----------



## coolbigandy (10. Januar 2015)

naja wer Geschäftsführer von playmassiv ist kann sich sowas leisten und z.b. auch von der Steuer absetzen wegen arbeits- PC und video schnitt / rendering braucht eben auch Leistung wenn man es Zeitnah fertigstellen muss


----------



## drstoecker (10. Januar 2015)

Was fürn kranker scheiss!!!


----------



## Deathy93 (10. Januar 2015)

Trotzdem hat er 0 Skill


----------



## addicTix (10. Januar 2015)

/Meinung geändert seit seinem neuesten Video.
TUT MIR LEID, ABER... - YouTube


----------



## Amon (10. Januar 2015)

Neid ist die höchste Form der Anerkennung.
-Wilhelm Busch-


----------



## Kusarr (10. Januar 2015)

addicTix schrieb:


> Macht seine Videos und Kommerz-Geilheit auch nicht besser.
> Aber wenn er meint er bräuchte die Leistung. Dann soll er halt machen




Man kann von seinen Videos halten was man will, aber das was du ihm da unterstellst is wirklich unterste Schublade 
Gronkh is sowas von bodenständig und ein echt netter Mensch. Is ja in Ordnung wenn du seine Videos niccht gut findest, aber werd mal nicht persönlich.

PS: Ich schaue ihn gern und muss aber auch zugeben ... Skill hat er wirklich nich ^^"
Naja bei Wimmelbildspielen braucht man den ja au ned


----------



## Stueppi (10. Januar 2015)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Trotzdem hat er 0 Skill



Wer braucht Skill, wenn er Spaß hat?! Oder anders, wer braucht Skill, wenn er trotzdem bis zu 3kkk+ Zuschauer unterhalten kann? Skill ist nicht alles bei Spielen und das hat nicht nur mit Gronkh zu tun.


----------



## Jimini (10. Januar 2015)

Kusarr schrieb:


> 3) zu SSD: Ihm is mal die SSD abgeraucht und seitdem will er keine SSD mehr da damals alles am arsch war. HDDs sind seiner Meinung zuverlässiger .. zumindest hat er es so gesagt.


So ein System bei sich stehen haben und dann keine anständige Backupmöglichkeit? 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Mitchpuken (10. Januar 2015)

Ein Königreich für einen Moderator


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (10. Januar 2015)

Der ist nicht Chef von Playmassive sondern Sarazar


----------



## keinnick (10. Januar 2015)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Der ist nicht Chef von Playmassive sondern Sarazar



Es gibt auch durchaus Firmen mit mehreren Geschäftsführern: PlayMASSIVE.de - Never play alone


----------



## Jimini (10. Januar 2015)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Ein Königreich für einen Moderator


*meld*
Aber mal ernsthaft - welche Erwartungen hat man an einen "XYZ hat einen tollen PC"-Thread? Es ist doch IMMER so, dass die einen die Person dann dafür bewundern und andere sich abschätzig äußern. Und bisher ist meines Erachtens niemand ausfallend geworden, weswegen ich keinen Anlass sehe, jetzt irgendwie moderierend aktiv zu werden.

MfG Jimini

Nachtrag: um Diskussionen diesbezüglich im Thread zu vermeiden, bitte ich darum, im Falle von Anmerkungen etc. auf PN oder das Forum zur Besprechung moderativer Maßnahmen zurückzugreifen. Danke!


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (10. Januar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Es gibt auch durchaus Firmen mit mehreren Geschäftsführern: PlayMASSIVE.de - Never play alone



Guck einfach mal Wiki 

Gucke von beiden seit min 5 Jahren deren LPs Und die meinten selbst das Sarazar sich mehr drum kümmert und Gronkh sagte sogar in nem GTA V LP das Sarazar die Gehälter bestimmt ^^


----------



## addicTix (10. Januar 2015)

Kusarr schrieb:


> Man kann von seinen Videos halten was man will, aber das was du ihm da unterstellst is wirklich unterste Schublade
> Gronkh is sowas von bodenständig und ein echt netter Mensch. Is ja in Ordnung wenn du seine Videos niccht gut findest, aber werd mal nicht persönlich.
> 
> PS: Ich schaue ihn gern und muss aber auch zugeben ... Skill hat er wirklich nich ^^"
> Naja bei Wimmelbildspielen braucht man den ja au ned



Ich unterstelle hier rein gar nichts.
Das ist meine persönliche Meinung über seine VIDEOS.
Mir ist es egal wie er in echt wirkt. Ich kenne ihn nur über seine Videos und das ist meine Meinung über ihn in diesen Videos.
Ich kann nur über Dinge "urteilen" die ich auch selber sehe.
Wenn er im Reallife anders ist als in seinen Videos - Gut. Mir egal. Ich beziehe mich auch nicht auf seine echte Persönlichkeit, denn ich bin scheinbar noch einer der wenigen die Reallife und Youtube voneinander trennen


Aber gut, wurd ich halt für den Beitrag ermahnt.
Kann ich auch nicht ändern.
Dachte immer es gilt Meinungsfreiheit


----------



## Kusarr (10. Januar 2015)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Guck einfach mal Wiki
> 
> Gucke von beiden seit min 5 Jahren deren LPs Und die meinten selbst das Sarazar sich mehr drum kümmert und Gronkh sagte sogar in nem GTA V LP das Sarazar die Gehälter bestimmt ^^



uuuuund trotzdem is er Geschäftsführer 
er is halt n Geschäftsführer, der sich nich drum kümmert. er hat ja au weit aus weniger Anteil als Sarazar

PS: seit min 5 Jahren is wohl kaum möglich, wenns im April erst 5 Jahre werden


----------



## Atent123 (10. Januar 2015)

Kusarr schrieb:


> wie hier teilweise nur Müll geredet wird ...
> 
> 1) Gronkh ist immer darauf aus, die beste Qualität abzuliefern .. auch in Sachen Grafik. Siehe The Vanishing of Ethen Carter ... klar, 2 titans hättens auch getan aber hey
> 2) Hätte wenn un aber ... 2 wochen Skiurlaub .. omg. Sry aber er übt seinen Beruf mit seinem PC aus! Was sin das für Argumentationen hier? Oh mein Gott ... Zudem hat er die 10k in 2-3 Monaten wieder drin.
> 3) zu SSD: Ihm is mal die SSD abgeraucht und seitdem will er keine SSD mehr da damals alles am arsch war. HDDs sind seiner Meinung zuverlässiger .. zumindest hat er es so gesagt.



Ich denke das er damit deutlich mehr Kohle damit verdient.
Pietsmiet muss ca. 40 % an das Alianze Netzwerk abtreten und es reicht das davon 6 Leute leben können.
Gronkh muss nichts abtreten muss es nicht durch 6 Teilen und bekommt noch mehr Klicks.
Ich will nicht wissen was der verdient


----------



## xSauklauex (10. Januar 2015)

Ist hier fast so wie im der8auer Thread wo es um seine PCs geht  
Zum Vergleich was er eingenommen hat ist das nichts.
Der PC ist ein Teil seiner Arbeit!, außerdem denke ich auch das er einiges gesponsert bekommen hat.
Dazu hat Gronkh noch andere Geld Einnahmen.

Fan Shop
Netztwerk
Youtube
Werbung
Donation.. was auch immer noch alles^^

Er hat es geschafft Respekt


----------



## Softy (10. Januar 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> weswegen ich keinen Anlass sehe, jetzt irgendwie moderierend aktiv zu werden.



Im Ernst jetzt?  Was hat so ein sinnfreier Thread in der Kaufberatung zu suchen? Richtig. Gar nichts. Wieso machst Du den Thread nicht dicht? Oder geht es hier um Kaufberatung? Dann ist irgendwas an mir vorbeigegangen.


----------



## -theF4T- (10. Januar 2015)

Kann mit einer mal sagen wo ich diesen Thread mit den PCs von der8auer finden kann, da diese mein Interesse geweckt haben und ich gerne wissen würde wie man dort darüber spricht oder wie dort gesprochen wird. Kurz gesagt würde ich gerne wissen was dort abgeht.


----------



## xSauklauex (10. Januar 2015)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-extrem-ubertakter-der8auer-bei-caseking.html


----------



## efdev (10. Januar 2015)

ich sag mal so verbesserungspotential hat auch die config noch aber interessant ist dass schon.
wobei sich mir die 3 titans nicht ganz erklären, aber nun ja wenns spaß macht immerhin hätte ich auch nichts gegen das system auch wenn es wohl nicht in meinen würfel passt.

was mich aber am meisten interessiert ist warum der gute nicht einfach ne workstation und einen spiele pc hat wäre doch bei der menge sinnvoller?


----------



## 14Hannes88 (12. Januar 2015)

vorallem was er mit diesem Rechner spielt: Minecraft

Da kannste nen alten Pentium 4 dafür nehmen.


----------



## Siegrief (12. Januar 2015)

Kusarr schrieb:


> er hat ja au weit aus weniger Anteil als Sarazar


Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass er mal erwähnt hat, dass beide 50/50 Anteile haben.
Außerdem sollen wohl die Einahmen aus dem Gronkh und Sarazar-Channel auf ein gemeinsames Konto gehen, wovon sich beide ein normales Gehalt auszahlen und der Rest geht dann in die Firma; ob das jetzt auch noch so ist, weiß ich natürlich nicht.



14Hannes88 schrieb:


> vorallem was er mit diesem Rechner spielt: Minecraft
> 
> Da kannste nen alten Pentium 4 dafür nehmen.



das wurde doch schon vorher geklärt: Mit nem Pentium kann man vllt MC spielen, aber wohl nicht gleichzeitig 4k Videos encodieren + MC spielen + Twitch streamen


----------



## Kusarr (12. Januar 2015)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> vorallem was er mit diesem Rechner spielt: Minecraft
> 
> Da kannste nen alten Pentium 4 dafür nehmen.



äähm ... is minecraft nicht das Performance-Monster schlecht hin? 
letzt hat ers im Liestream kurz ma gespielt, hat geruckelt. Gut .. Java halt


----------



## Siegrief (12. Januar 2015)

Kusarr schrieb:


> letzt hat ers im Liestream kurz ma gespielt, hat geruckelt. Gut .. Java halt


ja, das lag aber daran, dass er im Hintergrund Premiere/Megui beim encoden laufen hatte, hat er erst später bemerkt


----------



## 14Hannes88 (13. Januar 2015)

Also macht er das encoden schon mal nicht paralell zum spielen... Da hätte man echt über eine extra workstation nachdenken können, aber nun gut, jedem das seine.


----------



## Beam39 (14. Januar 2015)

Gehts hier um nen PCGH-User?


----------



## 14Hannes88 (14. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Gehts hier um nen PCGH-User?



Nein (übrigens: FAIL)

Gronkh ist ein sogenannter "Youtuber" der sein Geld durch das erstellen von Spiele-Videos verdient. Wobei "Gronkh" sein Nickname ist.


----------



## keinnick (14. Januar 2015)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Nein (übrigens: FAIL)
> 
> Gronkh ist ein sogenannter "Youtuber" der sein Geld durch das erstellen von Spiele-Videos verdient. Wobei "Gronkh" sein Nickname ist.



Wieso FAIL? Ist es "Pflicht" den zu kennen? Ich habe den Namen zwar öfter schon gehört aber noch nie ein Video von ihm gesehen. Ist das jetzt auch "FAIL"?


----------



## JoM79 (14. Januar 2015)

Naja wenn man sich den ganzen Thread durchgelesen hat, ist so eine Frage etwas komisch.


----------



## Beam39 (14. Januar 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja wenn man sich den ganzen Thread durchgelesen hat, ist so eine Frage etwas komisch.



Wieso wird davon ausgegangen dass ich mir den gesamten Thread durchgelesen habe Hab mir nur die Seite durchgelesen und hatte kein Bock mir den gesamten Thread durchzulesen, ich dachte halt nur hier geht wahrscheinlich um nen User und fand es interessant das 5 Seiten über den diskutiert wird.



> (übrigens: FAIL)



Fail ist es wohl eher jemandem VL-Versagen vorzuwerfen weil er irgendeine Internetpersönlichkeit nicht kennt. RL undso, musste mal ab und zu schnuppern.



> Gronkh ist ein sogenannter "Youtuber" der sein Geld durch das erstellen von Spiele-Videos verdient. Wobei "Gronkh" sein Nickname ist.



Geht doch, danke


----------



## Seabound (22. Januar 2015)

Ich kannte den auch nicht, bis ich mir die Startseite von diesem Thread und die letzte Seite von diesem Thread durchgelesen hab. 

Nach lesen der allerersten Post hier, dachte ich noch, dass ist so ein koreanisches LOL-Monster, aber kein deutscher Youtuber...


----------



## Kinguin (22. Januar 2015)

ehrlich gesagt,ich kenne zwar Gronkh,aber die Faszination bei LetsPlayern habe ich noch nie gesehen
Vllt um mal ein Eindruck von einem Spiel zu bekommen (wobei mir da Tests/Previews/eigene Einschätzung) ausreichen,aber ich schaue nicht gerne zu,lieber selber spielen oder es eben sein lassen ^^


----------



## MOD6699 (25. Februar 2015)

Ich seh ihn mir in letzter Zeit auch ganz gerne an vorallem wegen seine Art... das er nicht spielen kann weiß er selbst. Aber darum gehts auch nicht und deshalb ist er auch nicht so berühmt. Nur hab ich mal ne Doku gesehen wo er und Sarazar auf ner Bühne bei der Gamecon war....  Die Teenies kreischen da wir bei Take That damals... und sein Blick war Gold wert. So nach Motto: "WTF was geht den hier ab!?" Der Typ lebt einfach seinen Traum. Neid ist da natürlich vorprogrammiert. Dennoch denke ich das er mit seine Art noch viele Zuschauer hinzugewinnen wird. Kann ihn nur jeden empfehlen der mal LP ohne Beleidigung und "im a god" Modus erleben will


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Februar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wieso wird davon ausgegangen dass ich mir den gesamten Thread durchgelesen habe Hab mir nur die Seite durchgelesen und hatte kein Bock mir den gesamten Thread durchzulesen, ich dachte halt nur hier geht wahrscheinlich um nen User und fand es interessant das 5 Seiten über den diskutiert wird.



Vielleicht, weil es laut Forenregeln die Vorraussetzung ist um in einem Thread zu posten?  
Ja, klar das wird nicht streng umgesetzt und ist irgendwann auch nicht mehr so einfach ... 


Aber ich wundere mich, wie gibt es Leute die nicht wissen wer Gronkh ist?  Bei jemandem, der jeden einzelnen Tag mehr Zuschauer hat als die Tagesschau dachte ich, der wäre doch halbwegs bekannt ...


----------



## Jimini (25. Februar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Aber ich wundere mich, wie gibt es Leute die nicht wissen wer Gronkh ist?  Bei jemandem, der jeden einzelnen Tag mehr Zuschauer hat als die Tagesschau dachte ich, der wäre doch halbwegs bekannt ...


Ich behaupte von mir, online recht aktiv zu sein, und ich musste auch erstmal googlen, wer das ist - wobei ich mich auch schon seit Jahren nicht mehr wirklich für (aktuelle) Spiele und Spieletrends interessiere.

MfG Jimini


----------



## keinnick (25. Februar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Aber ich wundere mich, wie gibt es Leute die nicht wissen wer Gronkh ist?  Bei jemandem, der jeden einzelnen Tag mehr Zuschauer hat als die Tagesschau dachte ich, der wäre doch halbwegs bekannt ...



Bekannt sicherlich. Aber eben nur innerhalb einer bestimmten Zielgruppe. Die "Ich bin zu alt für den Kram-Fraktion" ist vermutlich deutlich größer als die Fanbase.


----------



## MOD6699 (25. Februar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzmAW4h7Yz8&list=PLGWGc5dfbzn8nqjOyGYBVqImTTEicZQmn

Hier guckt mal wieviel der donated bekommt...


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Februar 2015)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzmAW4h7Yz8&list=PLGWGc5dfbzn8nqjOyGYBVqImTTEicZQmn
> 
> Hier guckt mal wieviel der donated bekommt...


Das war jetzt ein wenig indiskret.


----------



## thunderofhate (25. Februar 2015)

Er wurde in Foren zwar schon öfters erwähnt, aber bis ich eben auf den Link geklickt habe, wusste ich nicht, dass der Herr deutsch spricht. Dachte, das wäre ein Ami. xD
Ich schaue Leuten aber grundsätzlich nicht bei Dingen zu, die ich zur gleichen Zeit lieber selbst tun könnte oder täte.


----------



## MOD6699 (25. Februar 2015)

Hm das Problem ist ja das man eben nicht alles spielen/kaufen will/kann.


----------



## thunderofhate (25. Februar 2015)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Hm das Problem ist ja das man eben nicht alles spielen/kaufen will/kann.


Beziehst du das auf den zeitlichen Aspekt? Wenn ich keine Zeit habe, um etwas zu spielen, habe ich doch auch keine Zeit, um es zu schauen, oder nicht?
Reviews lese ich lieber in Schriftform, als dass ich mir dein Video anschaue. Aber LetsPlays sind doch nicht wirklich Reviews.


----------



## shadie (25. Februar 2015)

Der PC wird ja nicht nur zum Zocken verwendet.
So viel wie der hochlädt muss das ding ständig videos konvertieren für Youtube.
Und während das Teil videos konvertiert muss er gleichzeitig wieder aufnehmen, würde er nen I7 4790K verwenden wird das ne heftige Ruckelpartie.

Mit 16 echten + 16 "virtuellen" schaut das schon viel besser aus.

Der Ram ist aber sehr sehr sehr stark übertrieben, das nutzt der nie.

3 Titans sind auch übertrieben, bringen nur mikroruckler.

Wegen dem Preis.
*Das ding ist zu 100% steuerlich absetzbar.
Da kann man sich sowas mal leisten, es ist für Ihn ein Arbeitsgerät und sicherlich nicht das einzige.*


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Februar 2015)

Ich hab gerade mal bei ihm ein Video zu the Order 1886 geguckt, weil das leider PS4-Exclusive ist.  Ansonsten bin ich da auch nicht mehr viel unterwegs, aber so ein Stück weit bin ich dann doch schon mal im Internet unterwegs


----------



## MOD6699 (25. Februar 2015)

Kommt drauf an... In der arbeit kann ich nicht spielen aber streamen  Aber es liegt auch daran das man nicht mehr wirklich für jedes Spiel gewillt ist 50,-- Euro auszugeben.


----------



## Siegrief (25. Februar 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Der Ram ist aber sehr sehr sehr stark übertrieben, das nutzt der nie.


Naja er meinte mal, das  durch die 128 GB  die Videobearbeitung ziemlich komfortabel ist, weil nichts von der HDD nachgeladen werden muss; ka ob man da wirklich gleich 128Gb braucht, aber lieber zu viel als zu wenig


----------



## jamie (25. Februar 2015)

128GB RAM? Das hat hier manch einer als SSD.


----------



## thunderofhate (25. Februar 2015)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an... In der arbeit kann ich nicht spielen aber streamen  Aber es liegt auch daran das man nicht mehr wirklich für jedes Spiel gewillt ist 50,-- Euro auszugeben.


Ich gebe sehr selten 50€ für Spiele aus und beseitze eigentlich trotzdem jedes, das ich haben möchte. Wer wird dazu gezwungen, sich alle Spiele bei Veröffentlichung zu kaufen?


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Februar 2015)

Siegrief schrieb:


> Naja er meinte mal, das  durch die 128 GB  die Videobearbeitung ziemlich komfortabel ist, weil nichts von der HDD nachgeladen werden muss; ka ob man da wirklich gleich 128Gb braucht, aber lieber zu viel als zu wenig



Naja, wenn du Videodateien von hunderten Gigabytes auf einmal bearbeitest, kann das nicht schaden. 


Für alle die es nicht gelesen haben, möchte ich auch nochmal darauf hinweisen dass es ECC-RAM ist.  War vermutlich im Angebot


----------



## MOD6699 (25. Februar 2015)

Ich warte auch meistens bis sie 5,-- Euro kosten. Aber sowas wie "Life is strange" z.b. da weiß ich schon, dass ich es mir nie kaufen werde, von daher schau ich es mir dann im LP an.


----------



## shadie (25. Februar 2015)

Siegrief schrieb:


> Naja er meinte mal, das  durch die 128 GB  die Videobearbeitung ziemlich komfortabel ist, weil nichts von der HDD nachgeladen werden muss; ka ob man da wirklich gleich 128Gb braucht, aber lieber zu viel als zu wenig



Er nutzt Adobe Premiere Pro.....das frisst bei dem billigen Videomaterial nie und nimmer 128GB RAM 
ich nutze das selbe Programm, mache hin und wieder auch streams und LP´s und komme mit 16GB Ram super hin, da ist sogar noch ordentlich was frei.

Einzige Möglichkeit wäre, er macht ne 100GB große Ramdisk und bearbeitet auf der Ramdisk die Videodateien, was aber auch etwas bekloppt ist aber naja.

Wer hat der hat


----------



## Kusarr (25. Februar 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Wegen dem Preis.
> *Das ding ist zu 100% steuerlich absetzbar.
> Da kann man sich sowas mal leisten, es ist für Ihn ein Arbeitsgerät und sicherlich nicht das einzige.*



jup hast recht. er setzt ALLES von der Steuer ab, was i-wie in Verbindung mit seiner Arbeit als LPer steht, das hat er mal im Stream erwähnt:
- Hardware inkl. seiner zig monitore etc
- jegliche Software, also alle 1000+ Spiele die er inzwische hat, konnte er steuerlich absetzen 

der typ hats einfach nur gut


----------



## MOD6699 (25. Februar 2015)

Letzlich sind wir ja da angekommen wo wir hinwollten! Gronkh ist einfach doof und voll gemein!


----------



## shadie (25. Februar 2015)

Kusarr schrieb:


> jup hast recht. er setzt ALLES von der Steuer ab, was i-wie in Verbindung mit seiner Arbeit als LPer steht, das hat er mal im Stream erwähnt:
> - Hardware inkl. seiner zig monitore etc
> - jegliche Software, also alle 1000+ Spiele die er inzwische hat, konnte er steuerlich absetzen
> 
> der typ hats einfach nur gut



Das ist doch ganz normal :-O

Meine Workstation konnte ich auch absetzen weil ich damit für die Firma arbeite.
Auch Anzüge Hemden usw kann ich absetzen.

Der Kerl macht nix anderes als PC Spiele spielen, Videos bearbeiten und hin und wieder mal nen Stream.

Da ists vollkommen legitim, dass er das alles absetzt 

Das sind sogar noch Peanuts, musst mal schauen was in richtigen Firmen alles abgesetzt wird  da kannste dir ein par von den PC´s hinstellen


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Februar 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Er nutzt Adobe Premiere Pro.....das frisst bei dem billigen Videomaterial nie und nimmer 128GB RAM



Wieso meinst du nicht?  Einzelaufnahmen haben bei ihm schonmal 500+ GB,  wenn du die ohne SSDs (= keine schnelle Auslagerungsdatei) bearbeiten willst, brauchst du schon etwas größere Speicher.


----------



## shadie (25. Februar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wieso meinst du nicht?  Einzelaufnahmen haben bei ihm schonmal 500+ GB,  wenn du die ohne SSDs (= keine schnelle Auslagerungsdatei) bearbeiten willst, brauchst du schon etwas größere Speicher.



Es ist relativ egal wie lang die Videodatei ist, das einzige was die Datei dabei mehr frisst ist Festplattenspeicher.

Den Arbeitsspeicher belastet das nicht so stark.
32GB Ram hätte bei seinem Setup dicke gereicht wenn er während dem videos bearbeiten auch noch zocken wollen würde.
Aber 128GB ist vollkommen oversized, das wird die nächsten 10 Jahre noch dicke reichen.


Aber ist ja auch wurscht, ich hätte mir von dem Geld was ich beim einsparen vom Ram übrig hätte ein gescheites Netzteil + Gehäuse gekauft oder ne fette SSD


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Februar 2015)

Naja, wenn du mehrere Codier-Vorgänge parallel laufen lässt ... ?   Weil dafür ist der PC ja ganz offensichtlich ausgelegt, mit 2x 8 Kernen + HT.


----------



## shadie (25. Februar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du mehrere Codier-Vorgänge parallel laufen lässt ... ?   Weil dafür ist der PC ja ganz offensichtlich ausgelegt, mit 2x 8 Kernen + HT.



Das könnte natürlich sein, stimmt!


----------



## aloha84 (25. Februar 2015)

Kusarr schrieb:


> jup hast recht. er setzt ALLES von der Steuer ab, was i-wie in Verbindung mit seiner Arbeit als LPer steht, das hat er mal im Stream erwähnt:
> - Hardware inkl. seiner zig monitore etc
> - jegliche Software, also alle 1000+ Spiele die er inzwische hat, konnte er steuerlich absetzen
> 
> der typ hats einfach nur gut



Wenn du deinen PC auch für die Arbeit mit nutzt kannst du den entsprechenden % Anteil ebenfalls absetzen.
Übrigens kommt es mir so vor als wenn einige Leute das mit dem "absetzen" falsch interpretieren.
Wenn der PC 3000€ kostet, du diese über die Nutzungsdauer absetzt --> heißt das NICHT das du vom Finazamt 3000€ bekommst.


----------



## s-icon (25. Februar 2015)

Um was absetzen zu können, muss man es erst einmal verdienen und bezahlen, vergessen viele.


----------



## Kusarr (26. Februar 2015)

äh ... dass man beim "absetzen" nicht alles zurückbekommt is ja schon klar 

aber zahlt Gronkh trotzdem nicht gar nichts? Ich glaub das läuft sowieso alles über Playmassiv, somit zahlt er eh null. berichtigt mich, falls ich falsch liege


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Februar 2015)

Ja, läuft über die Firma. Aber seine Einnahmen tun das schließlich auch, insofern ...


----------



## Kusarr (26. Februar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ja, läuft über die Firma. Aber seine Einnahmen tun das schließlich auch, insofern ...


jup .. so wie sich das manche vorstellen is das nich, dass der da 10k€ im monat bekommt. der hat wie alle anderen auch n festes monatsgehalt. wobei das bestimmt nich gering ausfällt als geschäftsführer, muss es ja aber auch nicht


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Februar 2015)

Kusarr schrieb:


> jup .. so wie sich das manche vorstellen is das nich, dass der da 10k€ im monat bekommt. der hat wie alle anderen auch n festes monatsgehalt. wobei das bestimmt nich gering ausfällt als geschäftsführer, muss es ja aber auch nicht



Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass er mehr hätte wenn er sich das direkt auszahlen lassen würde.  Aber soweit ich weiß, hat er ja finanziell zwischen dem Gronkh.de Netzwerk und dem playmassive-Netzwerk ziemlich viel vermischt.  Da werden eine Menge Querfinanzierungen laufen, die am Ende eigentlich keiner mehr auseinander rechnen kann.

Aber solange es funktioniert, ists doch gut.


----------



## joraku (26. Februar 2015)

Ich schaue zwar seine Lets Plays nicht, da ich mich generell nicht privat für Let's Plays begeistern kann, aber ihn selbst finde ich einen netten Typen. Seine Art wie er diesen Beruf ausfüllt halte ich für sehr sympathisch, auch da er meiner Meinung nach zu den Youtubern gehört, welche sich über den Einfluss, welchen sie auf junge Leute ausüben, bewusst sind und dementsprechend handelt.

Die Live Shows (Last Man Standing) und die Superhomies-Videos fad und finde ich sehr unterhaltsam.



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> ich lach mich kaputt
> 
> und mit der tastatur und maus trifft er nicht
> hab schon viele videos gesehn aber zielen ist nicht seine stärke



Das Shooter nicht seine Stärke sind, dürfte so langsam bekannt sein, oder? Bei gefühlt 1000 Folgen Minecraft Let's Play und kaum (oder keinem Video) zu Call of Duty / Battlefield lässt sich da ein Trend ablesen. 
Muss ja auch nicht jeder gut sein in jedem Genre. Ich selbst bin besser in Shootern als mein Bruder, dafür schlägt er mich in jedem Aufbau-Strategiespiel weil ich da einfach zu langsam agiere.  

@Hardware: Toller PC, so als Hauptsystem, nur halte ich 3 Titans auch für übertrieben. Die Spielen ihr Potential eh nie aus. Kann man die so dank CUDA für's Rendern von Videos einsetzen? Dann machen sie evtl. wieder Sinn.  
Bei den großen Let's Playern welche täglich mehrere Videos raushauen macht ja eigentlich eine extra "Render- / Schnittfarm" Sinn. 

@Geld: (Warum ist das hier sofort wieder ein Thema? Bei der teuren Hardware, welcher ein Großteil der aktiven User hier nutzt, schütteln mit Sicherheit auch die meisten Menschen den Kopf und Fragen sich woher man das Geld dafür nimmt. Die Interessen sind halt auch mal unterschiedlich und jeder gibt unterschiedlich viel für sein Hobby aus. Nur, dass es bei einem Let's Player (von der Größe auch noch) mehr ist als nur ein "Hobby" und man seinen Lebensunterhalt damit verdient. Für einen Beruf in etwas besseres und teureres Equipement zu investieren ist ja wohl nicht verkehrt, vor allem wenn es sich schnell wieder refinanziert hat oder über ein Unternehmen läuft. Fragt mal hier in der Fotoecke die Profis oder Hobbyfotografen was die Ausrüstung so kostet... )
In der Tat steht hinter dem Gronkh Kanal nicht die Person an sich, sondern Playmassive als GmbH. Wer wirklich genau wissen will was da so im Hintergrund abläuft (Stichwort Youtube-Millionen ) kann da ja mal genauer recherchieren. Geschäftsführer oder nicht, Millionär ist er noch nicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Februar 2015)

joraku schrieb:


> Bei gefühlt 1000 Folgen Minecraft Let's Play



Da liegst du aber noch ein bisschen drunter     Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, sind es offiziell 1274 Standardfolgen und zusätzliche Special-Folgen.  Von denen sich über 4 Jahre auch einige angesammelt haben, mit häufig sehr langer Laufzeit. 

Ich glaube, insgesamt hat er mehrere Wochen Videomaterial von Minecraft ausgestrahlt.  Fragt sich, ob das mal jemand im Dauer-Stream geguckt hat, den es eine Weile lang gab.


----------



## Valadur83 (27. Februar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt,ich kenne zwar Gronkh,aber die Faszination bei LetsPlayern habe ich noch nie gesehen
> Vllt um mal ein Eindruck von einem Spiel zu bekommen (wobei mir da Tests/Previews/eigene Einschätzung) ausreichen,aber ich schaue nicht gerne zu,lieber selber spielen oder es eben sein lassen ^^



Das kann ich unterschreiben. Meine Ex-Freundin zeiht sich die Let's Plays alle rein und ich denke mir immer in der Zeit könnte ich das Spiel selber spielen^^ Hätte ich mehr von, wenn Sie überhaupt interessant wären. -  Und nur wegen der paar blöden Sprüche macht es für mich auch nicht mehr Sinn- im TS blödeln meine Jungs mehr und besser  Also das Phänomen verstehe ich nicht aber repektiere, dass erkannt wurde, dass es einen Markt dafür gibt.

Ich finde es gut für Ihn, dass er von seinem Hobby nun leben kann aber verstehe wenn ich ehrlich bin nicht wieso^^ Und ja sicherlich wenn ich so drüber nachdenken ist es auch beneidenswert, dass jemand mit zocken sein Geld verdient. Würde ich auch gerne tun, ganz klar.

Um zum Topic an sich zu kommen: Klingt nach ner netten Maschine. Für mich zu viel aber für seine Zwecke vermutlich angebracht und was das Geld angeht, da steht doch fest, dass die Komponenten über die Firma gekauft und abgesetzt werden. Wäre ja sonst wirtschaftlicher Wahnsinn 

Also mein Fazit Rechner fein und auch top das Er so sein Geld verdient, für mich aber prinzipiell unnötig und ärgerlich nicht selbst drauf gekommen zu sein


----------



## ich558 (27. Februar 2015)

Heumond schrieb:


> Ich habe mal Spekulationen über sein Jahreseinkommen von über 1,5mio  Euro gehört. Selbst wenn es bedeutend weniger sein sollte kann er sich doch gemütlich das neuste Zeug hinstellen und immernoch z.B. Urlaub bis zum abwinken finanzieren.
> 
> Auch wenn ich für seine Videos nichts übrig habe ist es doch beeindruckend was er sich so aufgebaut hat. Da irgendetwas negatives zu finden ist eher unnötig, ist doch schön wenn er sein Geld wieder in umlauf bringt.



Soviel verdient er auch wieder nicht. 300000€ Bilanzgewinn der Playmassiv Gmbh in 2013. Diesen dann aufteilen auf 2 Geschäftsführer, - Steuern. Denke um die 100 000€ bekommt er im Jahr.
https://www.bundesanzeiger.de/ebanzwww/wexsservlet (nach Playmassiv suchen)


----------



## ASD_588 (27. Februar 2015)

also ich sehe da noch upgrade nähmlich den 8 kerner gegen nen 10 kerner zu tauschen 

http://Intel Xeon E5-2687W v3, 10x ...80644E52687V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland





> Soviel verdient er auch wieder nicht. 300000€ Bilanzgewinn der  Playmassiv Gmbh in 2013. Diesen dann aufteilen auf 2 Geschäftsführer, -  Steuern. Denke um die 100 000€ bekommt er im Jahr.
> https://www.bundesanzeiger.de/ebanzwww/wexsservlet (nach Playmassiv suchen)



und was ist mit den mitarbeitern die dort arbeiten die bekommen ja auch noch ein teil.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Februar 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> also ich sehe da noch upgrade nähmlich den 8 kerner gegen nen 10 kerner zu tauschen
> 
> http://Intel Xeon E5-2687W v3, 10x ...80644E52687V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Ich würde persönlich eher auf 4x 16 Kerne Opterons setzen.  Ist einfach noch viel mehr Leistung


----------



## ASD_588 (28. Februar 2015)

stimt aber damit kann man nicht spielen weil die taktrate zu niedrig ist.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Februar 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> stimt aber damit kann man nicht spielen weil die taktrate zu niedrig ist.



Bei drei genutzten Rechnern hätte er das auch aufteilen können, ein PC zum zocken und einer zum rendern.


----------



## iTraxx (8. April 2015)

Wie viel FPS bekommt er mit der Konfig wohl in Minecraft ? [emoji23]  das müsste einiges (auch in anderen Spielen sein) er zockt ja immer nur mit einem (FHD oder UHD? )Monitor [emoji7]


----------



## Stryke7 (8. April 2015)

iTraxx schrieb:


> Wie viel FPS bekommt er mit der Konfig wohl in Minecraft ? [emoji23]  das müsste einiges (auch in anderen Spielen sein) er zockt ja immer nur mit einem (FHD oder UHD? )Monitor [emoji7]



Öhm ich glaube er zockt auf einem 4k-Monitor,  mit mehreren weiteren 4k und FHD Monitoren zur Assistenz ...   

FPS in Minecraft waren übrigens schon immer mies, egal auf welchem System


----------



## iTraxx (9. April 2015)

Wenn er das Geld hat [emoji106] 
Mein Rekord in MC liegt bei 350


----------



## TessaKavanagh (9. April 2015)

Wenn du FPS Wunder sehen möchtest musst du mal UT 2004 auf aktueller Hardware auspacken. Habe das letztens mal Testweise mit FHD ausprobiert. Da jagt dann selbst eine einzelne GTX 780 schon je nach Situation auf Deck 17 ~ 800 - 1000 FPS durch den Grafikspeicher. Interessant wäre nur ob es dafür ein SLI Profil gibt


----------



## iTraxx (9. April 2015)

[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## EndosGaming (25. August 2015)

Ich finde den PC geil, ich bauen ihn nach


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. August 2015)

Ich fänds geil wenn der PC gut wäre. Lieber einen Amboss auf den mit Sandalen geschützten Fuß. Generell ist der Thread aber schon Geschichte


----------



## RonGames (14. September 2015)

EndosGaming schrieb:


> Ich finde den PC geil, ich bauen ihn nach



Ne ist mir schon zu alt, da muss denn nen Haswell-EX rein, und 3x Titan X, oder Furx X.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. September 2015)

Ich finde das lustig wie viele am anfang vom Thread so rum diskutiert haben ob das System sinn macht usw.  Wäre ich Youtuber mit fast 4 Mille Abonnenten und würde sehr oft Streamen, dann würde mein PC nicht anders aufgebaut sein.

Schön 64GB Ram 3000MHz, min 2 Grakas ala Titan oder Ti, den dicksten intel 8 Kerner der sich Oc´en lässt, PCIe-SSD´s das beste vom Besten. Da wäre mir das doch sowas von schnuppe ob ich 10k für den PC ausgebe oder nur 2K die ich dann eh in paar Stunden Streamen wieder raus habe. 


Ich versteh die Menschen einfach nicht. Hier ist nicht der Sinn gefragt, sondern einfach nur das Schnellste zu haben um keine Probleme beim Streamen zu haben oder beim Rendern Zeit zusparen. Wer dagegen spricht ist einfach nur Neidisch darauf. Mir kann keiner erzählen das es ihm egal ist das er mit Videospielen Geld macht, und sich dumm und dämlich verdient. Jeder hätte gerne so einen Job, auch wenn dieser Natürlich Zeitaufwändig ist.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. September 2015)

Nur so aus Prinzip ...  

- er nutzt zwei Xeons, kann also leider nicht übertakten
- der PC wurde mit Sicherheit von der Steuer abgesetzt
- er verwendet keine SSDs
- er verdient sich auch nicht dumm und dämlich, da er ein festes Gehalt von seiner Firma bezieht. 
- ich glaube, niemand der Gronkhs Youtube- (und Twitch-) Karriere mitbekommen hat, würde gerne mit ihm tauschen.


----------



## TollerHecht (27. September 2015)

Nein, kleine Kinder als Fanbase zu haben würde ich nicht begrüßen. Was da manchmal in den Kommentaren abgeht möchte ich jetzt nicht besprechen.


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2015)

Da man sich seine Fans ja auch aussuchen kann.


----------



## efdev (27. September 2015)

Auf youtube leider nicht  das stimmt ein Grund warum ich Twitch angenehmer finde da wird meist ordentlich aussortiert was sich im chat so tummelt


----------



## TollerHecht (28. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Da man sich seine Fans ja auch aussuchen kann.


Das Programm ist doch auf minderjährige angepasst. Weniger Minecraft und "Hihihi und Hallo meine Freunde" würde ein älteres Publikum sicher an land ziehen. Ist doch klar dass sich keine Kids Lets Plays zu spielen wie z.b. ArmA oder Operation Flashpoint ansehen werden.


----------



## Guru4GPU (28. September 2015)

Die Pure Dekadenz  Er nimmt in 1080p@60FPS auf, obwohl er bei dem System auch locker mit 1440p@60FPS schaffen würde...
Ich Hoffe er benutzt wenigstens einen 4K Monitor, sonst sind die 3 Titans mal völlig unnötig...


----------



## Guru4GPU (28. September 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> - er verwendet keine SSDs



KEIN Wunder dass bei ihm Witcher 3 so extrem lange lädt 

So viel Geld und so viel Unnot


----------



## JoM79 (28. September 2015)

TollerHecht schrieb:


> Das Programm ist doch auf minderjährige angepasst. Weniger Minecraft und "Hihihi und Hallo meine Freunde" würde ein älteres Publikum sicher an land ziehen. Ist doch klar dass sich keine Kids Lets Plays zu spielen wie z.b. ArmA oder Operation Flashpoint ansehen werden.


Man sieht, du kennst dich ja sehr gut aus.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. September 2015)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Die Pure Dekadenz  Er nimmt in 1080p@60FPS auf, obwohl er bei dem System auch locker mit 1440p@60FPS schaffen würde...
> Ich Hoffe er benutzt wenigstens einen 4K Monitor, sonst sind die 3 Titans mal völlig unnötig...



Nach meiner Erinnerung nimmt er zumindest einige Lets Plays in 4k60fps  auf.  Und stellt sie auch so auf Youtube. 


Guru4GPU schrieb:


> KEIN Wunder dass bei ihm Witcher 3 so extrem lange lädt
> 
> So viel Geld und so viel Unnot



Naja, für manche Dinge sind SSDs nunmal nach wie vor ungeeignet.  Als Aufnahmeplatte sind sie zwar sehr schnell,  aber halten auch nicht lange. 

Und nachdem die erste Generationen SSDs ja doch sehr viele Probleme hatten, hat ihn das wohl abgeschreckt.


----------



## Guru4GPU (28. September 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Naja, für manche Dinge sind SSDs nunmal nach wie vor ungeeignet.  Als Aufnahmeplatte sind sie zwar sehr schnell,  aber halten auch nicht lange.
> Und nachdem die erste Generationen SSDs ja doch sehr viele Probleme hatten, hat ihn das wohl abgeschreckt.



Ich meinte dass er seine Spiele nur auf lahmen HDDs installiert hat, statt dass er sie auf SSDs installiert. Zum aufnehmen reichen normale HDDs ja völlich aus. Aber wenn er jetzt im Spiel stirbt muss er immer eine ewigkeit warten bis das Spiel geladen ist...


----------



## Stryke7 (28. September 2015)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Ich meinte dass er seine Spiele nur auf lahmen HDDs installiert hat, statt dass er sie auf SSDs installiert. Zum aufnehmen reichen normale HDDs ja völlich aus. Aber wenn er jetzt im Spiel stirbt muss er immer eine ewigkeit warten bis das Spiel geladen ist...



Er möchte keine Ausfälle ...    und offenbar lässt er sich auch nicht davon beirren, dass das mittlerweile deutlich seltener auftritt.


Und "Zum aufnehmen reichen normale HDDs ja völlich aus"  ?!    Nein.  Einfach nein.  Selbst normales FullHD ist auf einer einfachen HDD kaum mit guter Qualität aufzunehmen.


----------



## Guru4GPU (28. September 2015)

Warum das? Mit was für einer astronomischer Bitrate nimmt er denn auf?


----------



## Stryke7 (28. September 2015)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Warum das? Mit was für einer astronomischer Bitrate nimmt er denn auf?



Hast du jemals etwas selbst aufgenommen?    Oder wo muss ich mit der Erklärung anfangen? 

Wenn du ohne Qualitätsverlust aufnehmen möchtest, fängst du besser an große RAID Systeme aufzubauen.


----------



## Noxxphox (28. September 2015)

naja anhand solcher videos kan man aber gut sehen ob einem das spiel vom seting her gefält oder di story interesiert...
kommt halt aufs game an... ivh meine eins meiner absoluten liblingsgames: dying light... wen juckt da die story? hauptsache cool zombies schnetzeln..

aber was anderes ist es bei sehr story lastkgen games... hab da jetzt kein beispiel da dying lighg mein mit abstand aktuelstes spil im mom is 
bald geselen sich aber gta v und wichter 3 dazu^^

also solche videos helfen schon bei der entscheidung... jedoch zusätzlich im inet nochn bisl informieren solze man sivh da die videos ja meist nur sehr wenig zeign


----------



## MF13 (4. Oktober 2015)

Bei seinem nächsten PC soll er sich mal hier beraten lassen, bevor er sein Geld so sinnlos auswirft


----------



## Leob12 (4. Oktober 2015)

MF13 schrieb:


> Bei seinem nächsten PC soll er sich mal hier beraten lassen, bevor er sein Geld so sinnlos auswirft



Glaubst du, dass er das alles selbst bezahlt?


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Oktober 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Glaubst du, dass er das alles selbst bezahlt?



Ich gehe davon aus, dass der PC von der playmassiveGmbH von der Steuer abgesetzt wird.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Oktober 2015)

Gronkh ist Millionär und braucht beruflich einen First-Class-PC. Also wayne wunderts?


----------



## JoM79 (4. Oktober 2015)

Wo steht das Gronkh Millionär ist?


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Oktober 2015)

Das kannste googeln -> Gronkh Vermögen. ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Oktober 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Gronkh ist Millionär und braucht beruflich einen First-Class-PC. Also wayne wunderts?



Da er nach wie vor ein nur ein reguläres Gehalt bezieht, ist er mit Sicherheit kein Millionär.  Wenn du dich etwas mehr mit ihm befassen würdest, wäre eine solche Aussage undenkbar.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Oktober 2015)

Als wenn Google was verlässliches ausspucken würde.
Er kann gut davon leben, aber es steckt auch sehr viel Arbeit dahinter.
Zudem wird er auch ganz Fixkosten haben, als "normale" Leute.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Oktober 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Das kannste googeln -> Gronkh Vermögen. ^^



Ah ja, woher sollen die Zahlen kommen wenn die Vertragsdetails nicht öffentlich gemacht werden dürfen?


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Oktober 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ah ja, woher sollen die Zahlen kommen wenn die Vertragsdetails nicht öffentlich gemacht werden dürfen?



Naja komm, man kann mittlerweile schon halbwegs abschätzen was die Menschen dort verdienen. 

Gronkh allerdings bekommt das Geld nicht direkt, sondern es geht an seine Firma von welcher er ein reguläres Gehalt verdient. Und nach seinen Angaben ist das auch nicht extravagant hoch,  was ich ihm auch glaube.  Ich vermute auch mal, dass die anderen Mitglieder des gronkh.de Netzwerks dafür verhältnismäßig zum Umsatz ihres Kanals höhere Gehälter bekommen als er.


----------



## Frontline25 (17. Oktober 2015)

Wow .. wenn man die vorherigen Kommentare sieht .. ohgott 
...
Leute...
Er benötigt die leistung wirklich, wenn man sieht, wie oft er videos raushaut. 2-6 Videos am tag
Dazu kommen noch die renderings und das er wirklich alles machen will um beste qualität zu liefern.
Er sagte auch mal bei Evil within dass er nachher mal überlegen muss, wie er die Aufnahme nun rendern soll, ob er sie in bestimmten stellen nachbearbeiten soll, damit der Zuschauer auch was sehen kann. (Was man fast immer bemerkt bei sehr düsteren dunkelen Spielen)

Ps: zu Pewdiepie ... Als er angefangen hat damals mit ca 100k - 800k zuschauern, waren seine Folgen noch sehr gut ... heute merkt man ihn förmlich an das er keine Lust mehr hat ... und vorallem das er größtenteils nur noch was vorspielt :/ 
Er wurde groß durch amnesia ... heute hat er auch nicht mehr so eine Große angst bei horror spielen.


----------



## efdev (17. Oktober 2015)

Frontline25 ändert aber nichts daran das es bessere/sinnigere Variationen gegeben hätte für seine Zwecke.


----------



## DjangOC (18. Oktober 2015)

Also das ist doch en Kack system für 10k, die CPUs laufen nur 3,1Ghz, mehr geht da auch nicht, da locked Multi. 
Dann hätte er lieber nur einen I7 5960X gekauft, oder ein SR2 mit 2 XEON X5690 auf 4,5GHz getaktet. Mit Wakü halt.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Oktober 2015)

DjangOC schrieb:


> Also das ist doch en Kack system für 10k, die CPUs laufen nur 3,1Ghz, mehr geht da auch nicht, da locked Multi.
> Dann hätte er lieber nur einen I7 5960X gekauft, oder ein SR2 mit 2 XEON X5690 auf 4,5GHz getaktet. Mit Wakü halt.



Soso, dann denk doch vielleicht erstmal über seine Anforderungen an das System nach.  

Ich denke, die Wahl war gut.


----------



## DjangOC (19. Oktober 2015)

Gamen und Videos Rendern, aber dazu braucht er dieses System ned, seine Videos könnte er wohl auch mit nem 8 Kerner auf 4,5 GHz Rendern.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Oktober 2015)

Es geht darum, alles gleichzeitig zu tun. Also gleichzeitig Videos in guter Qualität in Echtzeit zu komprimieren (NICHT: "Rendern") und zu spielen ohne CPU-bedingte Ruckler zu haben und das auch noch gleichzeitig aufzunehmen.

Ein 5960X kann das zwar auch, ein dual-Xeon-System mit 16 Kernen/32 Threads ist hier aber sehr viel schneller als der i7. Bei den Grafikeinstellungen die er nutzt (4K, Ultra) ist man sowieso Grafiklimitiert (auch mit 3 Titans) und der CPU-Takt spielt keine Rolle mehr.

So kann er 6 Kerne fürs Spiel einsetzen, 2 Kerne für das Captureprogramm abstellen und noch mit der 2. CPU und vollen 8 Kernen Videos encodieren was für eine akzeptable Qualität bei 24 fps Kodiergeschwindigkeit reichen sollte.

Mit nur einem übertakteten 5960X kannste 4 kerne fürs Spiel reservieren und vielleicht einen fürs Capturen (keine Ahnung ob das reicht - vermutlich sind 4 Threads fürs Spiel und 4 Threads fürs capturen die bessere Wahl)... bleiben nur noch 3 kerne fürs encodieren... damit schaffste garantiert keine 24fps es sei denn man schraubt die Qualität wieder auf DAU-YouTuber herunter.


----------



## DjangOC (19. Oktober 2015)

Dann würde ich mir aber halt zwei Systeme bauen, welche für ihre Aufgabe angemessen sind. An Geld scheints ja nicht zu mangeln, dann hätte ich da 2 x 6 Kerner genommen, und ne billige GPU und dann noch ein I7 8 Kerner. Ich mein 6 Kern v.2 LGA 2011 gibts aus der Bucht 4 Stück zusammen (zwar bloss 2.4GHz Modelle) für 76 Euro, das weiss ich, da sie mir gerade eben wegen einem scheiss Euro durch die Lappen sind... 

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt das Gefühl, dass das Ding halt Showtechniscke Zwecke hat, halt so wie bei diesem Longboardyoutuber der durch Vertragsbruch so berühmt wurde. Der quatsche einem ja auch direkt danach voll, was für ein ach so toller PC er habe, denn der da gesponsort bekommen hat.

Aber nun ja, er hat das Geld ich nixht, viele hier auch nicht, Leben können wir aber alle dennoch, lassen wirs so sein wies ist.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Oktober 2015)

Bei 2 Rechnern musst du aber wieder alle Dateien zwischen den Rechnern hin und herschieben, was auch wieder Aufwand ist.
Selbst bei GBit LAN macht das bei den Mengen keinen Spaß.


----------



## DjangOC (19. Oktober 2015)

Also, er könnte dazu ja eine 20Gbit Verbindung direkt zwischen den Rechnern machen, ist jetzt gebraucht auch nicht mehr so teuer die Hardware dazu.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Oktober 2015)

Irgendwie ist das hier zu blöd um weiter zu reden.  Jeder diskutiert darüber, was er für PCs baut oder hat,  obwohl niemand von euch sich die Mühe macht mal zu recherchieren wie er denn überhaupt technisch ausgestattet ist oder was seine Anforderungen sind.

Soweit ich weiß, baut er relativ regelmäßig einen neuen PC und verwendet den/die alten weiter.  

Der Sinn hinter den vielen Xeon Kernen war selbstverständlich mehrere Kodier-Server im Hintergrund laufen zu lassen. 

Und ja, auch mehrere hundert Gigabyte Daten lassen sich mit halbwegs überschaubarem Aufwand im Heimnetzwerk verschieben, 10GBit/s Netzwerke sind ja nun auch nicht so schwierig zu bauen.  
Zudem ist bekannt, dass er sowieso eine ziemlich große Netzwerkspeicherlösung verwendet.


----------



## xHaru (24. Oktober 2015)

Hauptsache ein Ax 1200i. 

Hatte Swifty nicht auch so ein Teil?


----------



## varg01 (24. Oktober 2015)

Bester Satz "Klar, man muss natürlich beachten, was er mit seinem Rechner macht."

Zocken, bisschen Filme schneiden....dafür 16 HW cores, 32 mit HT.
Welches Game und welche CutterSoftware unterstützt denn sowas bzw lässt sich ordentlich nutzen?
Wenn man das Geld hat okay, manche fahren Ferrari in den USA mit Speedlimit, manche bauen sich so einen Rechner wo es kaum Software gibt die es effektiv nutzen lässt.


----------



## Kusarr (24. Oktober 2015)

varg01 schrieb:


> Bester Satz "Klar, man muss natürlich beachten, was er mit seinem Rechner macht."
> 
> Zocken, bisschen Filme schneiden....dafür 16 HW cores, 32 mit HT.
> Welches Game und welche CutterSoftware unterstützt denn sowas bzw lässt sich ordentlich nutzen?
> Wenn man das Geld hat okay, manche fahren Ferrari in den USA mit Speedlimit, manche bauen sich so einen Rechner wo es kaum Software gibt die es effektiv nutzen lässt.





Incredible Alk hat doch schon gesagt, WARUM sein System so wie Gronkh es zusammengestellt hat Sinn ergibt!!!

Weißt, ich hab auch kaum Ahnung, inwiefern man so ein System verwenden muss, bzw zu was man das alles braucht. Der Unterschied ist, ich halt mich aus so einer Konversation raus, anstatt Unsinn zu schreiben und les lieber interessiert die Beiträge von Leuten (wie Incredible Alk), die Ahnung haben 

@Topic: So langsam könnte er ja auf ZWEI 980ti umsteigen. So was ich immer mitbekomm, hat er mit 3 grakas schon an und zu probs. MRs dürfte er ja au haben bei drei Karten.

Er hat ja bei Witcher3 (anfangs, vllt sogar immer noch) das Spiel auf zwei Rechner gezockt, da auf seinem Hauptrechner er die Zwischensequenzen nicht aufnehmen konnte (oder haben se nur extrem geruckelt? weeiß nimme). Somit hat ers nochmal immer bis zu den Sequenzen auf seinem Zweitrechner gespielt und da die Sequenzen aufgenommen und dann eben Zuasmmengeschnitten 
Was ein Aufwand, echt krass ^^


----------



## Birdy84 (24. Oktober 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> 10GBit/s Netzwerke sind ja nun auch nicht so schwierig zu bauen.


Aber sehr teuer, je nach verwendeter Technik sind Netzwerkkarten, Kabel. Switch und Erweiterungskarten für den Switch recht teuer.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. Oktober 2015)

varg01 schrieb:


> Bester Satz "Klar, man muss natürlich beachten, was er mit seinem Rechner macht."
> 
> Zocken, bisschen Filme schneiden....dafür 16 HW cores, 32 mit HT.
> Welches Game und welche CutterSoftware unterstützt denn sowas bzw lässt sich ordentlich nutzen?
> Wenn man das Geld hat okay, manche fahren Ferrari in den USA mit Speedlimit, manche bauen sich so einen Rechner wo es kaum Software gibt die es effektiv nutzen lässt.




Genug wovon du keine Ahnung anscheinend hast. Also Cuttersoftware.


----------



## MF13 (24. Oktober 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Aber sehr teuer, je nach verwendeter Technik sind Netzwerkkarten, Kabel. Switch und Erweiterungskarten für den Switch recht teuer.



Dazu braucht er auch noch ein Board mit ausreichend Anschlüssen. Es sind ja schon drei Dual Slot-Grakas drauf und ne Duual Slot-Soundkarte


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Oktober 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Aber sehr teuer, je nach verwendeter Technik sind Netzwerkkarten, Kabel. Switch und Erweiterungskarten für den Switch recht teuer.



Geht so, ein brauchbarer 10GBASE Switch kostet 200€.  Passende Netzwerkkarten gibts für 100€.   Wäre also nicht unrealistisch.


----------



## varg01 (25. Oktober 2015)

Kusarr schrieb:


> Incredible Alk hat doch schon gesagt, WARUM sein System so wie Gronkh es zusammengestellt hat Sinn ergibt!!!
> 
> Weißt, ich hab auch kaum Ahnung, inwiefern man so ein System verwenden muss, bzw zu was man das alles braucht. Der Unterschied ist, ich halt mich aus so einer Konversation raus, anstatt Unsinn zu schreiben und les lieber interessiert die Beiträge von Leuten (wie Incredible Alk), die Ahnung haben



@Topic: So langsam könnte er ja auf ZWEI 980ti umsteigen. So was ich immer mitbekomm, hat er mit 3 grakas schon an und zu probs. MRs dürfte er ja au haben bei drei Karten.
[/QUOTE]

Bleib doch mal ruhig und geh an die frische Luft statt mich hier direkt anzufahren.

Dass die Erklärung von Incredible Alk sinnig scheint steht ausser Frage. Ist auch nur eine , wenn aber offensichtlich fundierte, Mutmaßung ausser man fragt den Herrn Grongh selber.

Wer hat der kann, und wenn das System ihn nichts kostet, why not.

Ich persönliche würde eher die Überlegung zu einem Cluster anstellen der das rechnet., gerade wenn man in einer Firma tätig ist in der nicht nur ein Letsplayer tätig ist. Ist nur mho, lasse mich da gern belehren.


----------



## varg01 (25. Oktober 2015)

Es gibt aber auch Gründe warum eher SAN´s mit 10 GB angebunden werden und die Cluster nur mit 1GB.
Zumindest meine Server haben im SAN mit ner die 10GB, und da hängen mehrere Stacks drauf im RAID.

Man sollte also die Überlegung anstellen wie man die 10GB überhaupt bedienen will.SSD Raid?


----------



## DjangOC (25. Oktober 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Geht so, ein brauchbarer 10GBASE Switch kostet 200€.  Passende Netzwerkkarten gibts für 100€.   Wäre also nicht unrealistisch.



Meiner hat 73 Euro gekostet (leider ist Garantirsiegel am Arsch, aber gut, gehste auch Ebay, Level One Warranty Seal, kaufste für 2 Euro inkl ein neues...)

Edit: ist ein 48 Port Switch, den meine , dat Ding war billiger als ein 32 Port Ding. Egal, wenn ne Lan bei mir steigt, ist es natürlich auch gut mit paar freien Büchsen.

Edit: ein guter Cluster ist aber auch schweine teuer. Ansonsten haste dann eben solche Pfuschsolutions wie an Schweizer Mittelschulen. (Wo die Ausstattung des Lehrerzimmers, und elektronisch Regelbare Leinwände wichtiger waren... ganz zu schweigen von der 20k Soundanlage mit ungeschirmten Kabeln, im gleichen Schacht wie deren Stromversorgung...


----------



## DShadowK (29. Oktober 2015)

Naja wenn ich beruflich zocken, davon videos schneiden oder live senden würde, würd ich mir auch so ne Rakete holen. Ich mein hey...das ist sein job! Da kann man mal 10k€ investerien. und das sich das für ihn hintenraus lohnt weiß jeder. und wieviel davon noch gesponsert ist lassen wir offen!

aber unterm strich nettes ding! würd ich mir auch so untern schreibtisch stellen!


----------



## xXPaulPLayZXx (26. April 2016)

Das ist echt mal ein NASA-Rechner..


----------



## SpaceFlo99 (18. Mai 2016)

Ich hab gehört die Wasserkühlung ist geplatzt ?? 
Die Schönen teile


----------



## dPbvulkan (19. Mai 2016)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> ich lach mich kaputt
> 
> und mit der tastatur und maus trifft er nicht
> hab schon viele videos gesehn aber zielen ist nicht seine stärke



Weil er so eine 8200 dpi Maus hat?  Meine Maus läuft auf 800 dpi und das ist genau richtig, eben eine Logitech G5 seit etlichen Jahren. 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, baut er relativ regelmäßig einen neuen PC und verwendet den/die alten weiter.



Ich wüsste gerne, was er aktuell für einen Rechner hat. Weil ich grade anfange sein Doom Let's Play zu schauen. ^^


----------



## INU.ID (15. August 2016)

addicTix schrieb:


> Macht seine Videos und Kommerz-Geilheit auch nicht besser.



Kommerz-Geilheit? Is ja witzig. Gronkh ist der größte deutsche LPler, und wenn ich mich nicht total irre, dann hat er bis heute nicht ein einziges direkt gesponsertes (gekauftes!) LP gemacht, bzw. auch nur irgendwelche entsprechenden Videos hochgeladen. Wenn er ein Spiel shice findet, dann sagt er das auch. Auch auf Twitch hat er afaik noch nie einen gekauften Stream gemacht. Auch hat er gerade kürzlich erst das Angebot eines TV-Senders abgelehnt, wo er wie er selbst sagte "einen @rsch voll Kohle fürs nixtun" bekommen hätte. Und das war nicht das erste Angebot dieser Art.

Und auch wenn es manche schon vergessen haben, er hat EA im Jahr 2013 mal richtig hart einen vor den Latz geknallt. Und damit meine ich nicht nur seinen kritischen Post bzgl. DLC, oder der Teil des SC-LP Videos (SIM CITY [HD+] #087 - Die einzig richtige Entscheidung! (Sorry)), in dem er ausdauernd die DLC-Politik kritisierte, sondern auch seine sehr harte Kritik im Sim City Video bzgl. des ihn nervenden Kopierschutzes. ( zb: Gronkh's Meinung zu EA! )

Auch ist Gronkh der vermutlich einzige große LPler, der sich überhaupt nicht für Youtube-Stats (o.ä) wie Watchtime usw. interessiert. Auch wenn das Optimum irgendwo zwischen afaik 5 und 11 Minuten Spielzeit für ein Video liegt, sind seine Videos deutlich länger (im Schnitt glaube 35 Minuten, aber auch mal deutlich darüber). Auch sind die erfolgreichsten Videos (bzgl. Views+WT) Videos in Form von Zusammenschnitten ("langweilige" Parts werden rausgeschnitten), trotzdem haut Gronkh seine Videos noch immer uncut raus.

Und nein, ich bin kein Stammzuschauer von Gronkh. Aber Gronkh ist einer der ganz wenigen, die sich mit steigendem Erfolg auf Youtube (und mittlerweile auch Twitch) quasi kein Stück verändert haben. Ihm dann "Kommerz-Geilheit" zu unterstellen finde ich persönlich da fast schon frech.

Weitermachen.


----------



## addicTix (15. August 2016)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Kommerz-Geilheit? Is ja witzig.


Willst du mir nach über 1 1/2 Jahren noch damit aufn Sack gehen?

Gesendet von LG G2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## INU.ID (15. August 2016)

addicTix schrieb:


> Willst du mir nach über 1 1/2 Jahren noch damit aufn Sack gehen?


Ob dir meine Meinungsäußerung auf "den Sack" geht oder nicht interessiert mich herzlich wenig. Ich hab übrigens mal deinen unnötigen Full-Quote entfernt.

Edit: Wenn du noch weitere Fragen zu meinem Posting hast, schick mir bitte ne PM.

Edit2: 


addicTix schrieb:


> Mir geht nicht die Meinungsäußerung deinerseits  auf den Sack, sondern das du einen 1 1/2 Jahre alten Kommentar  meinerseits wieder aufwärmen musst. Es haben bereits genug Leute damals  ihre Meinungen zu meiner abgegeben, die sehr ähnlich zu deinen Ansichten  sind. Reicht doch, oder?



Was genau hast du an meiner Bitte bzgl. PM nicht verstanden? Das "Bitte" oder das "PM"?


----------



## volvo242 (20. August 2016)

Keine Ahnung was daran so toll sein soll,
in Games zieht die Kiste ein 1151er I7 ab.

Und beim Rendern würde wenn ich Geld hätte,
A) Gpu Render/ auf 3-4 Fire od. Quadro 
B) Cpu Render/ Quad Sockel System 
setzen


----------



## Haggebudde (23. Dezember 2016)

Also ich habe mir hier mal das aktuelle Equipment angeschaut. Das ist ja schon echt heftig, was der da so verbaut hat.
Ich hätte jedoch bei einem 10.000€ Budget andere Komponenten benutzt


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Dezember 2016)

Haggebudde schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir hier mal das aktuelle Equipment angeschaut. Das ist ja schon echt heftig, was der da so verbaut hat.
> Ich hätte jedoch bei einem 10.000€ Budget andere Komponenten benutzt



Naja, der Rechner wurde nicht vorwiegend zum Zocken gebaut, sondern für Videokodierungen.  Spielt er überhaupt an dem?  Ich weiß, dass er das eine Zeit lang mal auf verschiedene Rechner aufgeteilt hat, was auch absolut sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Dezember 2016)

Die Hardware ist ja auch nicht mehr neu. Natürlich kann man heute was besseres bauen für so viel Geld (etwa TitanX-Pascal Karten statt den alten Keplers - nei einzelne GTX1080 wäre heute schon schneller) aber ich würde mal sagen es reicht auch so noch knapp aus.


----------



## LastManStanding (28. Juni 2018)

Haggebudde schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir hier mal das aktuelle Equipment angeschaut. Das ist ja schon echt heftig, was der da so verbaut hat.
> Ich hätte jedoch bei einem 10.000€ Budget andere Komponenten benutzt



hatte gerade auch genau dort geguckt was er für Hardware hat. Da sieht man mal das man zum Professionellem LP und Video bearbeitung auch einen 7700K gut nutzen kann.. und mir ist mein 1600X schon wesentlich zu klein^^ die beiden 1080Ti werden wohl noch etwas für 4K reichen^^


----------



## addicTix (28. Juni 2018)

Wahnsinn das der Thread nach über 3 Jahren immer noch aktiv ist obwohl der PC mit hoher  Wahrscheinlichkeit seit bestimmt 2 Jahren nicht mehr aktuell ist so wie er im pastebin steht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## LastManStanding (28. Juni 2018)

naja die beiden 1080Ti sind wohl immer noch mehr als Uptodate.
Ich hätte stattdessen ja auch ein Neuen Thread aufmachen können und fragen was für Hardware der hat. Denn einen Kommentar muss ich ja nun auch da lassen^^. Ende letzten Jahres hat er in einem Stream ziemlich genau diese Komponenten erwähnt und was neueres hab ich nicht gefunden. Das auf der Zitierten zuletzt Seite wird wohl noch aktuell sein/aktualisiert worden sein.
Immer neue Threads aufmachen ist auch nich sinnvoll.

Du sagst nur "Wahnsinn" weil du schlechte Errinnerung mit dem Thread Asoziierst.


----------



## addicTix (28. Juni 2018)

Hahaha ist der Thread damals viral gegangen wegen meiner Aussage oder was 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Research (24. Februar 2019)

Grad mal geguckt:
▷ Gronkh PC Setup | Youtube Ausruestung - YouTuber Equipment
AMD Ryzen Threadripper 2990WX, 32x 3.00GHz, boxed ohne Kühler ab €'*'1756,24 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
+
G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 64GB, DDR4-2400, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-2400C15Q2-64GTZR) ab €'*'483,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ??
+
ASRock Fatal1ty Z270 Gaming K4 ab €'*'119,89 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland !?! Definitiv nicht.


----------



## AbuMegatron (1. März 2019)

Find das Teil mega xD
Kp ob er den je ausreizen kann aber Monster Power...


----------

